# Looking for a motorcycle mechanic



## Vikti (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there a brother out there who can answer some questions regarding my 1983 Honda Nighthawk that isn't covered by any tech manual?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## armyman1603 (Apr 14, 2014)

Describe the fault.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm not a professional mechanic but I've managed to keep mine (2001) running. What are your questions?


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 14, 2014)

Vikti said:


> Is there a brother out there who can answer some questions regarding my 1983 Honda Nighthawk that isn't covered by any tech manual?
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Maybe try us.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 14, 2014)

Is it a cb650 ?


----------



## Vikti (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, been busy at work.

My problem is that it starts just fine when the engine is cold, but one the engine gets up to normal operating temperature and I have to shut it off then it won't start back up until the engine cools off.  I rebuilt the starter last month but this problem was slowly starting up before the rebuild.

Any ideas?  My wife wants me back on my bike soon because I'm getting a little grouchy

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## armyman1603 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like a head gasket leak.


----------



## Vikti (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll look into that but I would say not likely because the bike has never run better and I would notice a loss in compression.  I'll be talking to my mechanic tomorrow and let him make that decision.  

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## armyman1603 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.thumpertalk.com/topic/784497-2-stroke-loses-power-when-hot/


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 19, 2014)

do a compression test dry then wet when it is hot and cold.  check to makesure have spark when hot.  it can be many things.


----------



## Vikti (Apr 19, 2014)

Mechanics says compression isn't the problem because when hot the engine doesn't want to turn over even one whole revolution.  He said that it either the starter, starter clutch our one or two other things deep inside the engine, all of which costs money that I don't have at the moment.

When I get problems, I really get them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 19, 2014)

Might want to check the timing.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 21, 2014)

Vikti said:


> Mechanics says compression isn't the problem because when hot the engine doesn't want to turn over even one whole revolution.  He said that it either the starter, starter clutch our one or two other things deep inside the engine, all of which costs money that I don't have at the moment.
> 
> When I get problems, I really get them
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Ho so it won't turn over when it is hot something is binding.  Try pulling the plugs and push the bike when it is in first gear cold and when hot it should take the same force when cold and hot if it is starter cluch or starter and if it is harder to push when it is hot then it is bearings or timming chain group of stuff.  How many miles are on it?  I had a KZ750 that had a bad starter cluch and it was a thrust bearing on the end of the shaft.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 21, 2014)

Also check for filings in the oil.  Drain the oil and poor it through a clean coffie filter.  On a car I would us a magnet but there are aluminim and babit parts that could bind in that bike.


----------

